# Meeting in Germany at Dreiländersee



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Yesterday we had a small meeting with some German friends with Havanese,
one was 17 weeks old.

*All the pictures:* http://picasaweb.google.com/HansSurfer2/MinitreffenDreilandersee241009#









Nalina ( 17 weeks )













































Bino









Hiro


















Nancy


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Ans, great shots! Just curious what lens did you use for thos pics and did you do any post processing?


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Canon 70-200 L 4.0 IS is used & Photoshop to convert RAW to JPG


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Isn't Nalina a cutie!! 

Hiro always looks so happy!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

The havs are beautiful! Thank you for sharing these pics!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Gorgeous Havs, fabulous pictures as always! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Just beautiful, as always! Thanks so much for sharing!

I sure wish I had such a talent!

Beverly


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Love the photos, Ans! The baby Hav is so adorable and your nature shots are gorgeous. I'm always so happy when you post pictures - thanks for sharing!


----------

